# Just what I needed *MRI results are in*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well working with the horses this morning at work- I was working with a youngster and he spooked and i tried to get out of the way of the spook and fell, wrenched my knee.
I felt something pop- but thought I would be fine typical. As I was driving in the truck to my farm, I could FEEL it swelling. By the time I got there I couldnt walk and I thought I would have to cut my jeans off!

Hubby took me to the ER and VOILA, they think I tore my ACL. I have to go see an orthopedic surgeon when the swelling goes down, and will probably need surgery. I am on crutches and a knee immobilizer.

How the HECK am I going to feed and milk and care for my 30 goats and 5 horses. *sigh* :veryangry:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Ouch, you probably did tear something. I had that happen before and it took two knee surgery's to fix. Well I never heard the pop, but my knee swelled up overnight and I couldn't walk on it.

Hopefully your's will heal better than mine did. Best get into an orthopedic surgeon asap before scar tissue sets in and makes it harder to fix.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Just what I needed*

OH man. I am so sorry.  I wish I could help you. I could only imagine the pain you are in. Try to take care of yourself.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Oh hun - I am so sorry - and here I am whining about a broken finger from last night - do I ever feel dumb.

I sure hope that you get feeling better soon and can find someone help you out.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Im going to have to dry my does up bye bye milk test and bye bye shows  - I dont know what else to do. Hubby is going to be able to feed, but thats about it in addition to working full time, and now taking kids back and forth to school since I cant drive......I havent figured out what Im going to do with my 14 month old son that I cant pick up during the day by myself though

What a mess- Im going to the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Just what I needed*

I'm sorry. That all really stinks! :veryangry: 
:hug: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Aw, that really stinks! I hope you heal fast and recovery fully. There is always next year, :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Oh gosh, that's no good! I'm sorry to hear that, I sure hope it is something less serious and you are able to get back to the goaties and horses soon. Prayers and good thoughts headed your way! :hug: Hang in there!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Oh my, I had an acl replaced about 8 years ago. They've gotten really good at the surgery, it's the recovery that's bad. I have to go to work, but, I'll give more info when I get home. :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Di- thats what Ive been hearing......Im going to the surgeon today to see what is up and what we are going to do to fix it
:sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Good luck! :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Oh how awful.....you must be in tremendous pain......  ....I wish the best for you....and a speedy recovery after surgery..... :hug: ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Well they drained 60 cc's of blood out of my knee- talk about relief!

I have to go back for an MRI to find out whats wrong next.....its not fractured- they took another set of xrays, they say torn ACL, meniscus, or damaged cartilage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Ouch....  ...I am glad you have some relief ...when they drained some blood off your knee...60cc's is alot.......... :shocked: :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just what I needed*

Well I just got back from the surgeon's office

I tore my ACL

I also have a miniscus tear to repair

AND I have a fracture in one of the bones on the backside of my knee.

Surgery is scheduled for June 5th *sigh* there goes the summer.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh ouch, and I thought a Meniscal tear was bad. 

:hug: I hope you heal fast. You got things taken care of really fast, so thats a good thing. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry! :hug: I know its hard.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh sad I am so sorry I know you were so looking forward to shows and all. :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - I am SOOOOO sorry to hear about this. I hope that you heal soon after the surgery :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.........I will pray ....that the surgery goes well for you........ ray: :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Prayers for you sweetie, hope the surgery goes well as well as the recovery process afterwards, take care!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, your summer is history...sorry. You probably could put the ACL surgery off till fall...but then you'd have winter to hobble through. You'll probably have a choice to be awake to watch to surgery...I chose to be "knocked out"...but it would probably be interesting. They should give you a "block" so you won't have pain for awhile after the surgery...and then you'll want a morphine drip...be prepared...the first few days you will be wanting ALL the BEST pain meds! They won't let you put your foot on the floor for about 3 months, then it's some pretty intensive rehab. My rehab facility has a treadmill in a pool...they start with you just treading water, then you go on the treadmill with water up to your shoulders, as you progress they raise the treadmill so you are carrying more weight. It was really great. Hope you have that sort of facility. 

Right after you get home they'll probably have you on a machine that you put in your bed, it moves your leg so you knee flexes, and also one with electric shocks to your knee, you'll have to use those many hours per day. 

You are going to need alot of help at first, make sure you have someone that can help you shower etc.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Di- :shocked: Really?

Its crazy Im actually almost walking around right now- I cant believe there is that much damage in my knee.
The surgeon said it was best to get the surgery done as soon as possible as the recovery time should be easier.
He doesnt like everything going on in there- and actually sent me for an ultrasound after my appointment yesterday to make sure there were no blood clots in my calf. 

:sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. After my meniscal repair I was non-weight bearing and in a wheelchair for 3 months.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, it's quite a serious repair...you'll probably have a "donor" ACL (think cadaver), and they have to cut a larger whole in the bone, anytime you have to have bone cut it's very painful (as I was told). It was pretty bad the first 4 days, after that you'll be ok, and able to back off your pain meds. I'm not trying to scare you...but make sure you get the "good stuff". I'm a firm believer in adequate pain management :thumbup: Not that I "abuse" anything, but, when you need it, you need it, and you are going to NEED it. 

Make sure you have enough food (frozen and easy stuff to prepare, hopefully Hubby won't starve before you feel better), and get all your personal hygiene taken care of before surgery, (ie haircut, nails trimmed, etc) you won't feel like it for awhile. In fact if you can get a shower before you leave the hospital good, you'll have help there at least. Tell you family they are on their own for the first week...that way they won't expect anything from you...you'll need alot of help with the animals. You will be on crutches for many months. And, I'm serious when I say you cannot touch your foot to the floor for at least 3 months. You'll be in a surgical brace when you get home from the hospital (your leg will be very swollen), they should measure your leg before surgery so the next brace will be ready after surgery.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the "preparation" Di!
I knew it was a serious fix- but havent quite really thought about what its going to be like

Im HOPING I get a cadaver tendon and they dont need to take one of my tendons for the surgery- it could go either way depending if ones available I guess :shrug: 

My hubby is really good about running the house- and my mother is probably going to come up from PA to help me out with my son (15 months :GAAH: )

How long should I expect to be in the hospital after the surgery? 

I just hate it- I can walk around and drive and everything right now...... :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well for just a meniscal repair it was day surgery. So I was out that day. But no idea with an acl injury. The not putting any weight on your leg for three months is a killer(And i didn't listen to it)! Oh, and do yourself a favor and buy one of those shower seats. Trying to stand on one foot and shower is a lot more work than you think!!! I tried it and by the time I got out of the shower and dressed it just wasn't even worth it because I was pouring sweat.


----------

